# Estimating areas with Google Maps



## PBinWA (Jul 5, 2008)

I just saw this add-in for Google Maps:

http://maps.google.com/gadgets/direc...a_distance.xml

It allows you to calculate an area using Google Maps.

I thought it might be useful for some of you pros doing estimates.

I have no affiliation with the author of this product. I'm just a geek with a big lawn (and a snow plow) - yes - I cross posted this on lawnsite too.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Linky no worky


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

You can also use the ruler option


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

You gave me the idea to search this, but I found this site, which makes it super easy to measue an area with google maps.

http://www.acme.com/planimeter/

Try it, it's awesome.


----------



## PBinWA (Jul 5, 2008)

cretebaby;775412 said:


> Linky no worky


Crap - let's see if this works: try this link

It should work. You can draw a line and it will estimate the area. It's free which is nice.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Google earth, use the ruler, works best for squares and rectangle, but it sucks for oddly shaped properties, The ones above work great.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

the ruler on google earth is awesome. i used it to measure our "old" jobs, ones that were bid long ago, before we started measuring everything. These internet tools are nice, but are no substitute for wheeling off a property and getting a feel for it while you're there.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

The acme planer worked great. .8549 acres on an area I did. Nice!

The town I do most of my work in pays for additioinal aerial photography so you can zoom right in on a parking lot or a house.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

http://measurefromouterspace.com/index.cfm


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i use google earth a little bit but dont get good or accurate views in some rural areas


----------



## DarKnightVIII (Jun 22, 2009)

/tag for future use


----------

